# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Probleme me një qendër interneti

## endrys

pershendetje te gjitheve sapo kam hap nje internet center une sjam specialist i kesaj fushe  shikoj qe pc_te jane ngadalesuar  shume 
anti virus kane norton 2006  lidhja eshte dsl 512
jane pentimu 4 , 3 ghz 256 ram  hd 80 karte grafike 128 nuk kane lojra asnjeri
ju lutem me jepni disa keshilla ta menaxhoj me mire nga ana teknike
ca duhet te bej  duhet me instalu deep freze programe te tjere anti spywear 
ka ndonje program qe i risjell ne gjendjen e mepareshme 
po pres ndihmen  e eksperteve 
flm qe lexuat ket mesazh

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Gjeja e pare cdo kompjuter shtoji nje modul RAM 256 par beji me 512 ram 
gjeja e dyte krijo ne cdo kompjuter nje account te limituar jo administrator 
gjeja e trete instalo ad aware ... spy bot searh and destroy ...ccleaner....
instalo deepfreez ne nivele administratori edhe ne nivele warkstations 
blloko te gjitha faqet pornografike duke perdorur hosts ne internet options 
lejo userat te hyjne vetem me acountin e krijuar jo me acountin administrator 
nderto nje strukture me te kufizuar per keta usera 


per me shume info ... jep me shume info reth sistemit qe ti ndjek ne qendren tende


Ardi

----------


## qoska

Nqs nuk je ekspert puneso nje te tille te ta ndertoj kete strukture.
Kjo eshte zgjidhja me efektive ne kohe te gjate.

----------


## endrys

programi qe i administron eshte easy cafe  
e punesova nje ekspert po ai i prishte me shume per te mare   me shume lek keshtu jemi ne
prandaj kerkova ndihmen tuaj
nejse flm per cdo gje

----------


## edspace

Po postoj k&#235;tu p&#235;rgjigjen q&#235; i dhash&#235; Endrit n&#235; privat. Mbase ndihmon njeri tjet&#235;r. 

K&#235;shilla ime e par&#235; &#235;sht&#235; t&#235; pun&#235;sosh nj&#235; person t&#235; sakt&#235; p&#235;r k&#235;to pun&#235;. 

N&#235;se qendra e internetit &#235;sht&#235; vet&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; lejuar klient&#235;t t&#235; p&#235;rdorin internetin, at&#235;her&#235; t&#235; gjitha funksionet e tjera duhet t&#235; bllokohen q&#235; klient&#235;t t&#235; mos ken&#235; leje t&#235; instalojn&#235; programe, t&#235; ruajn&#235; skedar&#235; n&#235; hard disk, apo t&#235; ndryshojn&#235; skedar&#235;t e windows. Windows XP ka vet&#235; disa m&#235;nyra p&#235;r t'i bllokuar disa funksione t&#235; p&#235;rdoruesve. K&#235;rko n&#235; internet p&#235;r "gpedit.msc" ose "windows xp policies" p&#235;r m&#235; shum&#235; informacion. Llogaria q&#235; do p&#235;rdorin klient&#235;t duhet t&#235; jet&#235; "user", jo administrator. 

N&#235;se kompjuterat jan&#235; t&#235; ngadalt&#235;, t&#235; k&#235;shilloj t&#235; p&#235;rdor&#235;sh Symantec Antivirus, i prodhuar nga e nj&#235;jta kompani q&#235; b&#235;n Norton, por nuk e ngarkon kompjuterin aq shum&#235;. 

Nj&#235;her&#235; n&#235; muaj, azhurno windows, azhurno antivirusin, b&#235;j defragmentin e hard diskut, dhe pastro skedar&#235;t e p&#235;rkohsh&#235;m dhe skedar&#235;t e tjer&#235; q&#235; mund t&#235; ken&#235; ruajtur p&#235;rdoruesit. 

Gjithashtu, ka programe kastile p&#235;r k&#235;to pun&#235; q&#235; t&#235; lejojn&#235; t'i kontrollosh kompjuterat nga nj&#235; i vet&#235;m. N&#235; Windows XP mund t&#235; p&#235;rdor&#235;sh Remote Assistance ose Remote Desktop. 

Sa p&#235;r rrjetin, shpejt&#235;sia 256 &#235;sht&#235; shum&#235; e ngadalt&#235; p&#235;r 12 kompjutera n&#235; t&#235; nj&#235;jt&#235;n koh&#235;. Edhe vet&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; hapur faqet kjo &#235;sht&#235; shpejt&#235;si shum&#235; e ngadalt&#235;. Po i lejove klient&#235;t t&#235; shkarkojn&#235; skedar&#235; me programe si Kazaa, t&#235; d&#235;gjojn&#235; muzik&#235;, t&#235; shikojn&#235; video, at&#235;her&#235; shpejt&#235;sia 256 Kb nuk mjafton as p&#235;r nj&#235; kompjuter, jo 12. 

Pun&#235; t&#235; mbar&#235;!

----------


## endrys

edi flm per keshillat  po keshilla e pare svlen per ketu ke ne e di cben administratori me ate qe punon ne qender   i punon mendja si te te vjedhin jo si te  administrojne rrjetin 
prandaj desha keshillat  po shoh qe askush spaska kohe te meret me mua
nejse flm per te gjithe qe me japin nje  keshille te vlefshme

----------


## ilirija

me se miri eshte qe ju ti formatizoni edhe njeher e jo ti mbushni me spyware te shumt me i mire antispayware eshte MCaffe edhe nuk i mundon shum edhe noton 2006 i mundon edhe sa kohe ke qee ki hap ate internet

----------


## endrys

ska dy muaj
e provova ta formatoj njerin po sarita ta beja

----------


## qoska

endrys po deshe me kontakto mua.
Aktualisht kam 3 internete ne ngarkim gjithsesi keq s'do me vinte ti beja 4 :P.

Menyra ka sa te duash varet se deri ne cfare pike do te limitosh perdoruesit.

Ajo qe zgjedh une zakonisht eshte kontrolli i linjes ne nje router dhe limitim shume te vogel se cfare mund te beje nje perdorues. Kjo menyre ka dale me e volitshmja pasi ka njerez qe duan te instalojne nje program per te lexuar mesazhet ne celular, ka te tjere qe jane te fiksuar pas nje shfletuesi dhe e mbajne gjithmone instalimin e tij me vete, te tjere duan te testojne nje program para se ta marrin ne shtepi, etj....  Sigurisht qe kjo prezanton probleme te shumta dhe per kete 1 here ne jave une i kontrolloj te gjithe PC per probleme te ndryshme.
Eshte dhe metoda e Deep Freeze por pervec faktit qe nganjehere bllokon hardiskun per shkak te imazhit qe mban eshte dhe problemi i energjise elektrike, pra sa here qe ikin dritat klientit i fshihet cfaredolloj dokumenti qe ishte shkruar, adresa e nje faqeje qe me zor e gjeti etj...

Ne shqiperi ajo linje qe ke ti eshte normale panvaesisht se cthone keta qe jetojne jashte qe ja falin linjat  :buzeqeshje: . Pra lejimi i perdorimit te nje kompjuteri me funksionalitet te plote nga klienti ka rezultuar me efikasja, pasi klienti eshte i kenaqur pasi jane te pakta tabelat qe i thone smund ta besh kete gje dmth vijne me qejf ne internet kafene tende plus une e kam te sigurte punen pasi duhet ti kontrolloj kompjuterat 1 ose 2 here ne jave.

Ti shiko e bej por gjeja e pare qe duhet te besh ne nje net kafe duhet te instalosh nje browser te sigurte ne vend te IE ne komjputerat ku shikohet shume porno dhe faqe te tjera problematike, mundesisht duke eliminuar gati totalisht IE.

----------


## atdhetari81

endrys atehere po tejap disa keshilla shume elemntare.
1.  Ne radhe te pare duhet te vendosesh si browser kryesor firefox dhe jo explorer.
2. Te heqesh urgjentisht Norton dhe te gjitha derivatet i tija dhe une te keshilloj te vendosesh Nod32 i cili eshte nje antivirus shume efikas dhe i pandjeshem ne shpejtesin e kompjuterit. Per te gjetur Nod32 mund ta shkarkosh me nje fileshared dhe eshte i krakuar ose po deshe me kontakto tek atdhetari@libero.it dhe ta jap une po arrita. Uploads ti ben cdo dite pa asnje lloj problemi.
3. Mjafon te vendosesh adware dhe lavasoft per spiware dhe jane mese te mjaftueshme
4. Ne qoftese punon me windows xp sevicepack2 te jep mundesine te krijosh domine te personalizuar dhe keshtu mund ti japesh te drejtat qe deshiron nje acounti
5. Kjo keshille mund te duket e nderlikuar por une ta keshilloj pasi eshte gjeja me e mire. Ne qoftese ke me shume se 2 ose 3 compjuetera do te te keshilloja te beje nje firewall linux.Per te ber kete te mjafton nje kompjuetr i vjeter por duhet nje cike pune per ta konfiguruar. Per kete paguaj nje informaticien pasi nuk eshte pune e gjate. Ne kete menyre e ke linjen e brendeshme (Lan) nen kontroll.
5:Po je ne gjendje te instalosh linux ne te gjith pc beje pasi windows eshte vetem per te te prishur pune. Te keshilloj Ubuntu eshte opensourse dhe eshte shume i lehte per tu perdorur.Shif e bej

----------


## endrys

e dini qe jeni te gjithe shume te mire dhe ky fourmi me i mire shqipfoles ju falenderoj per te gjithe keshillat qe po jepni   do doja te dija kush eshte  browseri me i pershtateshem per qendren qe u kam jane 12 pc bashke  plus 1 server parametra te gjithe shume te mire 
e di qe duhet te mar nje ekspert po ja qe skam mundesi 
prandaj po e ndaj me ju shqetesimin tim  
me kushtoni pak kohe nga koha juaj do e vlersoja 



UNE JAM PRANE JUSH PERHERE  ATY DO JEM

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mire e keni ju po nje profesionist apo si te themi mjeshter per keto pune ketu ne shqiperi e ka mendjen vetem ku te perfitojne edhe duke mos i ndihmuar aq sa duhet. 

qoska ti mund te jesh vertet nga ato te rrallet ketej nga shqiperia qe punojne paster.

----------


## benseven11

Endrys,e para,beji nje vleresim situates qe ke me kompjuterat.Sa kompjutera jane te lidhur.A perdor ndonje program internet kafeje per te manaxhuar rrjetin,pagesat,monitorizuar dhe kontrolluar gjithe aktivitetin.Thua qe kompjuterat punojne ngadale.Shiko se sa kb/sek futet informacion nga interneti ne nje kompjuter ne LAN.Kliko 2 here ne cep te ekranit te ikona e lidhjes se internetit.Lidhja me shpejtesi te vogel mund te jete nje shkak.Mos harro qe lidhjen e shperndan ne disa kompjutera.Kontakto ne telefon serverin qe te kontrollosh dhe besh ndonje ndryshim  per te marre sinjal me shpejtesi maksimale.
2.Sa programe antispyware kane kompjuterat?A perdoren behen azhurnimet e ketyre programeve cdo 3 dite?A skanohen kompjuterat sa here ne jave?
Po me antivirusin cfare praktike perdoret? A behet skanim dhe azhurnim i rregullt.
3.A ke njohje te mire se ku shkojne dhe cfare kategorie adresash ne internet vizitohen me shume.Vizitohen faqet e artit,lajmet,sporti,tregeti,informatike,forume chat,porno,hack,pirateri?Kjo do percaktoje se sa shpesh duhet ta besh kontrollin dhe mirembajtjen ne rrjet.
4.Cfare windowsi perdoret?A behen rregullisht azhurnimet?
5.Shiko se cfare ngarkese kane kompjuterat ne programe?A instalohen,hiqen programe nga vizitoret.Perdoren floppy disketat?Behet akses nga vizitoret neper direktori?
6.A monitorizohen ekranet e kompjuterave te vizitoreve nga kompjuteri kryesor?
7.Cfare ben konkretisht per mirembajtjen e kompjuterit?
----
Internet kafete,gjithnje mendohen si ambjente ku te besh vetem shfletim te internetit,lexosh emaila dergosh emaila.jane kompjutera publike.Nuk jane kompjutera personale.E theksoj nuk jane kompjutera personale,ku mund te besh
shkarkim programesh,heqje programesh,fut flopy,kopjo,modifiko,eksperimento me windowsin etj.Keto gjera mund te behen vetem me kompjuterat e shtepise.Nuk me duket e drejte qe behet keshtu me kompjutera publike.
Te duhet te perdoresh editorin e rregullave.(policy editorin)
Te duhet te bllokosh
1. Shkarkimet  dhe instalimin e programeve.
2. Blloko butonin start,qe te mos nxjerre menu fare,si dhe blloko klikun e djathte ne butonin start
3.Blloko taskbarin poshte qe te mos klikohet me te djathte.
4.Blloko taskmanaxherin qe te mos hapet me Alt+CTRl+del
5.Blloko klikun e djathte ne desktop.
6.Blloko hapjen e ikones "My computer"
7.Blloko ikonat ne browser lart"Tools",view,help,"ikonen e shtepise,ikonen     kerkimit,historise dhe favoritet.
8.Blloko klikun e djathte te zona e  e cepit ku eshte ora(system tray).
9.Blloko butonat ne tastjere te windowsit,butonat  F1,F2,F4,F5,F8,delete insert etj.
10.Blloko aksesin ne flopy drajv dhe portat usb.
Blloko kerkimin neper direktori nga fusha e adreses ne eksplorer.
Lere desktopin pa ikona qe lidhen me lidhje interneti,direktori te sistemit,programe.Keto jane gjerat me bazike qe kufizojne te drejtat e vizitoreve, e mbrojne kompjuterin. Instalo skedarin HOSTS ne cdo kompjuter i cili ka nje tufe serverash burim reklamash te keqia,kodesh te keqia,poro,viruse etj.Pikerisht ky skedar i azhurnuar zevendeson skedarin e vjeter hosts te windowsit dhe bllokon futjen e faqeve te keqia ne kompjuter.Mire eshte te kesh te instaluar ndonje program qe bllokon faqet e keqia si https://www.contentwatch.com/promoti...FRcxSwod00TrEg Mund te vijne ne internet kafe edhe femije,mosha nen 18 vjec.Eshte shume e rendesishme te bllokohen faqet porn.Keto faqe mbartin edhe viruse,dcripte te keqij,trojane etj.
Mos e mbaj security settings ne internet opsionet shume te larte.Kjo mund te mbroje,por ngadalson kompjuterin.Mos perdor me shume se nje bllokus reklamash.Google toolbar mjafton.Mos perdor firewall ne kompjutera,as programe sigurie,as programe anonymizues.Ti ngadalsojne shume kompjuterat.
Kompjuterat duhet te kene te pakten 4 programe
antispyware,Spybot,Advare,Arovax dhe Hijack this.Per antivirus,mendo te instalosh njeren nga keto programe,Symantec antivirus,Nod 32 dhe Antivir qe kane peshe te lehte.E rendesishme,sigurohu qe antivirusi te skanoje komplet kompjuterin dhe te jete konfiguruar ne opsionin "live protection",ose "guard" qe te jep alarm me dritare,menjehere sa futet virusi ne kompjuter.Pezullo menjehere aktivitetin ne ate kompjuter dhe perpiqu ta heqesh virusin menjehere.Mbaji kompjuterat te lehte pa ngarkesa ne programe.Mbaj vetem programet me lart si dhe programe mirembajtje si sistem mechanik,JV tools,Diskkeeper Pro.Per pasoje, kompjutera me shume pak programe do te thote nje regjister pa ngarkesa kompjuterat do punojne me shpejt.Azhurno skano cdo 3 dite me antivirus dhe antispyware.Shkarkohen azhurnimet e windowsit,cdo jave te pare te muajit.Perdore sistem mekanikun cdo dite perpara se te mbyllesh dyqanin.Caktivizo servise te windowsit te panevojshme si indexing,smart kard,telnet etj.Automatizo disa procese pastrimi skanimi duke perdorur aplikacionin e windowsit"planifikusi orar"(windows scheduler).I vendos nje ore te caktuar nje programi antispyware ose antivirusit dhe ai fillon dhe punon automatikisht.Nqs internet kafeja ka shume vizitore te duhet te besh pastrim te kompjuterave per virusa.trojane, spyware,cookies,skedare te perkohshem,histori, cdo dite.Kjo te garanton nje gjendje shume te mire te kompjuterave,me nje minimum problemesh.Duhet punuar cdo dite me irembajtjen e kompjuterave,jo puno nje dite te javes dhe leri 10 dite pa i pare fare.Po i le 10 dite pa i pare,mund te hasesh probleme serioze qe do te detyrojne ti futesh me formatim.

----------


## endrys

ne fillim rrjeti ishte shume mire te gjithe  ishin te kenaq  e shoh qe problemi  jane viruset  downaldimet  hapja e faqeve porno
programi qe une perdor eshte tina soft  per ti menaxhuar
me ofroi qoska nje ndihme po e kishte pazarin e larte shume LOL 
beno te pershendes je 1

----------


## endrys

nese i bllokoj  te gjitha keto qe po thu ti per ca do vine ke qendra ime  njerezit per te me pare mua sjam dhe  shume i bukur dreqin 


une jam prane jush perhere aty do jem

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

endrys ajo qe benseven te ka dhene eshte nje zgjidhje me e mire e me e pa kushtueshme per problemin qe ti ke hapur ne kete forum. Gjithmone ato jane disa qe mund ti quash ekstreme po ama jane sgjidhja me optimale qe mund ti besh nje qendre interneti pa nje person te speializuar ne kete pune. Egzistojne edhe mundesi qe mund tu vish verdalle atyre qe te tha beni pshe per sharkimin e fileve und ta vesh ne ate menyre qe kompjuteriar ti shkarkojne fajlet ne nje drejtori ne server ne nje strukture te tille

Home NetKafe
   |
   |
    ____Pc1
   |    |___Office
   |    |___Internet
    ____Pc2
   |    |___Office
   |    |___Internet
    ____Pc3
   |    |___Office
   |    |___Internet
    ____Pc4
   |    |___Office
   |    |___Internet
   |

Ku cdo kompjuter i ruan keto ne server ku ti mund te kesh mundesine ti deletsh edhe ti kontrollosh. Vendosja e nje drejtorie ku userat mund te marin file nga serveri psh programe kenge filma gjera te ketilla. Mund te krijosh nje liste me faqe pornografike qe jane pa viruse mund te krijosh nje liste me faqe qe kane kenge filma edhe ti lejosh keto duke i vene ne file host.allow mund te heqesh disa policy edhe siguri te komputerit qe ti besh me pratike per userat. Ajo qe beni te tha eshte nje nga metodat me te mira qe perdoren edhe ne kafe internet ne amerike. pastaj ka sisteme me te avancuara per kete gje ku mund te perdoresh drejtori aktive per cdo user te krijohet nje account i ri ku mund te deletet ne fund te dites e shume e shume gjera te tilla. qe te ta bejme e ty pak me te lehte e ne pak me te qarte na thuaj ti se cfare do ti qe userat te kene mundesi te bejne ne kafene tende. Sa i perket mbrojtes. Adaware Spybot search and destroy CCleaner edhe nje antivirus jane gjerat themeltare qe ti do sdo duhet ti kesh per te mbrojtur sistemin. Mund te blesh nje antivirus te mire ose mund te maresh Avast qe eshte edhe free  :perqeshje:  
Megjithate good luck

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Deep Freeze eshte zgjidhja e vetme!


Po sikur une te te jap te pakten 3 zgjidhje te tjera me profesionale qe nuk kane te bejne fare me deepfreez ? po a e di ti ci ndodh serverit te tij nese ai mban deep freez ne ate . deep freez te duket program i thjeshte per tu administruar ?


Jane disa gjera qe nuk i merni parasysh para se te verproni gje qe ne informatike edhe ne nje situate te tille jane mese te nevojshme.


Kjo eshte ajo qe ndodh nese doni te mbani nje biznes pa shpenzuar sadopak vlera monetare. imagjinoni nese nje kompani me servera do bazohej vetem ne pergjigjet e forumit ?

*Pergjigjia ime e fundit per kete teme. eshte shpjeguar me se mire ajo cka duhet bere ikunderse e u ofrua asistence teknike qe nuk u pranua.*

----------


## beethoven

pUNA ESHTE SE MENDIMET E SAKTA,NUK SHFAQEN ,NJE TE TILLE E KAM MARE ,NGA NJE INXHINIER,VETEM ,PER KET PROBLEM ,DHE ME KA SHPJEGU ,SE SI FUNKSIONON ,DEEP FREEZE,ME KA SHPJEGU ,SE SI MU8ND TE LIHET ,NJE HARDISK I PERBASHKET PER TE TERE KOMP ,PA U FSHIRE,DHE ME KA TREGUAR ,QE ESHTE MENYRA ,ME FUNKSIONALE ,GJERA ,QE SI BESOVA ,DERI ,SA I PROVOVA VET.bYE

----------


## EnRiQu3

Me nje fjale me sa tha benseven te ti bllokosh te gjitha menute e windowsit :P
Une te keshtilloj qe te marresh nod32 (antivirus shume i mire,e kam perdor dhe vete)
te marresh ndonje anti spyware. dhe te marresh dhe deep freez .
Dhe te My Documens te besh nje follder te cilin nuk e kap deep freez.Qe dokumentet te shpetohen aty dhe te ruhen edhe ne raste restarti. 1 here ne jave kur te kesh kohe ti pastaj i shikon ca duhen e ca nuk duhen dhe i fshin. Dhe sic kane thene dhe me larte ti besh 1 here ne muaj defrag dhe chkdsk (check disck).

----------


## qoska

Sic shikohet per administrimin e nje rrjeti ka shume mundesi(variante). Problemi ne shqiperi ne krahasim me vendet e tjera internet kafet jane vende ku kompjuterat perdoren per te gjitha funskionet e mundshme, fatkeqesisht. 
Tani zgjidhjet e prezantuara me siper bazohen ne delegimin e funksioneve per mbrojtje te kompjuterit ne disa programe qe ulin, praktikisht, kontrollin mbi to dhe gjithashtu performancen. Kjo eshte nje gje e keqe pasi nese keto programe do te garantonin kete siguri atehere IT nuk do te ekzistonin.
Me siper u tha se IT ne shqiperi kushtojne. Mos ne menyre direkte, qe bejne punen sic duhet, mos ne menyre indirekte ku ata perfitojne nga injoranca e kontraktuesit te tyre. Problemi per mua eshte tek ata qe krijojne biznesin pasi ata  sic marrin parasysh koston e biznsesit te tyre sic jane drita, qiraja e linjes se internetit, etj ... nuk vene ne preventivin e tyre koston e mirembajtjes e cila eshte me rendesishmja. E them kete pasi nuk ka nje zgjidhje per momentin ne shqiperi per kete biznes te pavarur nga IT per vete faktin qe thashe me siper kompjuterat perdoren per shume gjera, jo vetem per internet.
Tani nese tarifat jane te larta ata duhet te fillojne ankesen e tyre qe nga sherbimi kryesor qe ata ofrojne, interneti, cmimet e te cilit jane shume te larta ne shqiperi, persa i perket cmimit te ISP, pastaj te kthehen tek mirembajtja te cilen ata e nenvleresojne por po ti bejne llogarite problemet me kompjuterat i largojne kliente dhe rrjedhimisht ulje te xhiros qe ne tekundert po te ishin funskionale do te nxirrnin si koston e IT dhe fitime plus per biznesin.

Kjo e thene, menyra me e mire eshte ajo qe tha beethoven, me thin clients por si gjithmone punet shkojne mbrapsht ne shqiperi. Investuesi i internet kafes shkon keshillohet me shitesin e pasijeve kompjuterike pa gjetur nje IT qe ti keshilloj se cfare i nevojitet.

Zgjidhjen atehere le ta gjejne vete dhe te mos ja vene fajin IT ne pergjithesi. Pasi une i justifikoj si ata qe kerekojne pagesen qe u takon per te bere punen si dhe ata qe e marrin ne menyre indirekte ndaj kerkesave absurde qe bejne ndonjehere keta investitore!

Me te mira!

----------

